# Clear Creek Closed to Kayaking



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you see the post about raw sewage in Clear Creek? Might have something to do with that.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw the sign that said no tubing or rafting. They must have changed it. If the closure is true, that would suck. Perfect flows right now.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Source: Colorado Statutes : TITLE 33 WILDLIFE AND PARKS AND OUTDOOR RECREATION : PARKS AND OUTDOOR RECREATION : ARTICLE 13 VESSELS : 33-13-111. Authority to close waters.

33-13-111. Authority to close waters.
Statute text

(1) (a) The board shall promulgate rules to prohibit the operation of vessels on any waters of the state and ordering the removal of vessels from any waters of the state when such operation constitutes or may constitute a hazard to human life or safety.

(b) For purposes of this subsection (1), "vessels" shall not include whitewater canoes and kayaks except in the case of:

(I) A state of disaster emergency pursuant to section 24-32-2104 or 24-32-2109, C.R.S.;

(II) Disaster relief efforts that are underway and that may include debris removal;

(III) An accident or other emergency that occurs in or immediately adjacent to the water body;

(IV) Rescue efforts for victims that are actively underway and such efforts would be hindered by additional waterway traffic; or

(V) Active construction or transportation projects authorized under state or federal law.

(2) Any parks and recreation officer or other peace officer as defined in section 33-10-102 has the authority to enforce the provisions of this section under the rules promulgated by the board.

(3) Any person who fails to obey an order issued under this section is guilty of a class 2 petty offense and, upon conviction, shall be punished by a fine of one hundred dollars.
History

Source: L. 84: Entire article added, p. 904, § 2, effective January 1, 1985. L. 95: (3) amended, p. 973, § 22, effective July 1. L. 2003: (1) and (3) amended, p. 1948, § 24, effective May 22.
Annotations

ANNOTATION
Annotations

Am. Jur.2d. See 12 Am. Jur.2d, Boats and Boating, § 6.

Applied in People v. Boyd, 642 P.2d 1 (Colo. 1982).


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

CS 33-13-11 
1
b
I A state of disaster emergency pursuant to section 24-32-2104 or 24-32-2109, C.R.S.;

Colorado Severe Storms, Flooding, Landslides, and Mudslides (DR-4145)
Incident period: September 11, 2013
Major Disaster Declaration declared on September 14, 2013 

Colorado Severe Storms, Flooding, Landslides, and Mudslides (DR-4145) | FEMA.gov

Colorado Severe Storms, Flooding, Landslides, and Mudslides (EM-3365)
Incident period: September 11, 2013
Emergency Declaration declared on September 12, 2013 

Colorado Severe Storms, Flooding, Landslides, and Mudslides (EM-3365) | FEMA.gov

September 15, 2013
EM-3365 
NR-001 
FEMA Region VIII News Desk
Phone Number: 303-235-4908 
12 COUNTIES ADDED TO COLORADO DISASTER DECLARATION FOR EMERGENCY ASSISTANCE

DENVER – The Federal Emergency Management Agency and Colorado Division of Homeland Security and Emergency Management announced today that 12 additional counties have been added to the September 12, 2013, presidential emergency disaster declaration for the Colorado flooding in Boulder, El Paso and Larimer counties.

The additional counties include Adams, Arapahoe, Broomfield, Clear Creek, Denver, Fremont, Jefferson, Morgan, Logan, Pueblo, Washington and Weld counties. Emergency assistance is designed to supplement state and local efforts to provide life-saving and life-sustaining measures to areas affected by the severe storms, flooding, landslides and mudslides. 


So ... basically the Colorado statute states that under specific conditions (like a state of disaster emergency), a parks, recreation or peace officer can ban kayaking if there is a state of emergency. A good chunk of the Front range has been declared a state of disaster emergency at a county, state and national level.


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

*FREEDOM!!!!*

Get out there and boat anyway! Make us proud.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

AZJefe said:


> Get out there and boat anyway! Make us proud.


As in proud I hope you mean arrested.. If you need 911 help for any reason your call for help will not be answered.. This is the reason for the closure.. Basically means don't add to the situation with your selfishness!

I have no idea why you all don't understand this concept have you watched the news?


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Closing CC is pointless at this time. The water is not that high. What is happening North of CC is clearly devasting and sad, but that is not the case down in the CC Canyon. It's a waste of resource to focus on keeping kayakers, who paddle the river at considerably higher levels, out of the river.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Given all the reports of gnarly swims and lost gear over the past week, I don't think we have much of a leg to stand on here. Stick to things that are well within your comfort zone, avoid sewage, and realize that we are adding to the stress level of authorities whether we mean to or not.

If authorities see a boat floating downstream without a person, that is something that they might have to try to respond to. Maybe you are fine and slapping high fives with the bros, but how are they supposed to know that? Or maybe you actually do need help. Either way, it is an unnecessary thing to add to their plate. So if they close things down, let's respect it.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, there you go. Thanks Cheyenne. Where did you find the Disaster Declaration of Emergency Assistance?

It would be nice if they included a reference to C.R.S. on the flashing signs so you know when they are legally closing the rivers and when they are just doing it out of expediency, since it is much more often the latter. It seemed like they just made it up since, like Ian said, earlier in the day it just said No Rafting or Tubing. Later they added No Kayaking. 

I can understand not wanting to devote resources to responding to calls for kayaks floating down stream or potentially needing to rescue a kayaker at a time like this even though Clear Creek regularly get paddled at these flows during most spring runoffs. If ya'll would just stay in your boats !


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Nevermind, Cheyenne. I saw you posted links. Thanks.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Regular flows perhaps. Still don't change the situation happening around y'all.. Pretty simple either you understand or not..respect can go along ways at this moment. Nobody says dont go kayaking, don't do it where you may potentially screw yourself or your friend if the situation shows. That is the reality of the situation.. Lots extra shit in creek lots extra dangers and no safety net! Sounds sick


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

So this means the Golden Play Park is closed also, and the Sheriff could arrest you, correct?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

So, I get it. It sucks. Still, it's not some random conspiracy in an attempt to keep kayakers off of the river. I don't think the emergency planners are a) thinking the water is too high and thus dangerous or b) that the water is sooo awesome and we're stuck in the office and can't boat so nobody can. I think they added jeffco to the list due in part to the landslide at the mouth of the canyon. Thus, the law enforcement officers, bound by law, have to enforce the law.

I think the fact that there is a genuine disaster would, at the very least, impress upon most that the actual disaster might be more important than getting an extra fall lap on black rock. I'm not too off put that they closed CC to boating. I'm rather glad I don't have to use a boat just to get to my mail box.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

The ranger at the park said that it was open last night when I talked to him. They had not recieved word to close that section yet. Which makes no sense to me considering that the upper canyon is closed. The frustrating part is the lack of communication amongst the authorities. I spoke to state patrol twice yesterday and still when I got to the play park I had to clear things up with the ranger there. This happens all the time on clear creek, closed canyon or not. For clear creek at higher water lost gear is not abnormal. Look back to 2011 when everyone was getting worked at these higher flows, enough to have high water clear creek stickers made. On a side note, maybe the shops should have: so you lost your paddle on Bear Creek sales, similar to you broke your boat on bear creek sales done in the past.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a hard time believing that they closed the canyon due to landslides. If that's the case they need to shut the entire canyon, roads and all down to keep the tourons from taking that facebook selfie next to the cascading water fall that's 50 feet from a rockslide.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

This isn't just about the risk of a kayaker needing emergancy assistance and adding to the mess. Clear Creek Canyon has become a vital access route to the mountain communities. 

At this time the only access to Nederland, Golden Gate Canyon, Coal Creek Canyon, Wondervu, Pinecliffe, Cresent Village, Jamestone, Peaceful Valley, Raymond, Gold Hill and other areas effected by this disaster is West bound hwy 119 to Golden via Clear Creek Canyon.

Every bit of food, water and gasoline needed to support the rescue effort needs to travel this route. Just being on the road in these areas means YOU ARE IN THE WAY.

As a one of the many foks stranded in these areas I ask you to think about your actions. It is not about wether or not you think you found a legal loophole that let's you justify ignoring the posted signs and recommendations those in charge of the emergancy evacutations to stay away.

It is about doing the right thing. Lets get people safe, then we can argue about where and when it is a good idea to go boating.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Kermits to Golden tonight anyone? 
Mass peace float. Don't swim or they'll book your kayak in as evidence. 

Mike, stop reading the news. It's propaganda. In twenty years of kayaking, I have never been with a group that has called 911 to assist with a river rescue. We've never expected rescue in our life, and we don't now on a medium level Clear Creek. 

Honestly, the authorities should NEVER respond to a call about abandoned/lost/unmanned watercraft on moving water. If the caller doesn't actually see a person in danger, then the dispatcher should explain to them that lost boats happen, and should not send anyone to look. This would solve a lot of problems, regardless of what is going on elsewhere. 

CBrown gets it. There are plenty of kayakers that went boating the last few days, that live in the flood zones, that have flooded basements, that get it. And plenty of us are offering out assistance to the flood victims. And boating in the meantime. That isn't disrespectful and bullshit to be called illegal. 

The floods have been devastating in many parts of the state, and there's obviously some common sense to not drive to the places that the authorities are telling us not to, such as the Saint Vrain drainages and the Big Thompson drainages. There's certainly a number of things that we as neighbors are doing, and can do to help. There is heartfelt sympathy for those that have lost their lives, their homes, and their access to the rest of society. 

It's absurd to arrest people for kayaking on Clear Creek at current flows, and sets a horrible precedent for the future of river access.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey caspermike.

I wish you would stop being such a douche bag. I usually find your angry rambling pretty entertaining. However I have read several posts in the last few days where u have gone off and completely ripped apart several boaters on here, many of which I consider my friends, for the way that they are reacting to the flooding in their home towns. It's their business not yours. You live in Casper. When it rains and floods there you can do what you want. You can make the decision to stay at home, or go volunteer or go run some whitewater that hasn't run in years it will be up to you. Until then keep your rude, unfounded opinions to yourself. What goes on on the front range has nothing to do with you. 

PS. Please read a grammar book and learn the difference in there, their and they're. 

Thank you. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

No cutch 911 has never been called for any kayak rescue not even in the virgin narrows.. Quit being a disrespectful selfish bastard.. You of all should understand you swam last week and no it's not propaganda it's been declared.. 

Grow up kyle

Btw since you any read basic English I live in Bozeman


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Btw since you any read basic English I live in Bozeman


Maybe if you proof read more of your posts before submitting people would take you more seriously.

Edit: I know, I know. You haven't quite figured out that iPhone yet.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Not to call you out Cutch, but you had to start a thread on here about how you lost all your shit the other day on Bear Creek at perfectly reasonable flows. 

Just because you haven't ever had a 911 call on the river doesn't mean they haven't been made. Just because you understand that lost boats happen doesn't mean that other folks and authorities do. It isn't all about you, or about us boaters in general. You're making a false equivalency here that perfectly reasonable flows = perfectly reasonable to paddle. There are other factors in play. 

It is not "setting a precedent" randomly. It is following a written law.

Anyway, it sounds like there is raw sewage leaking into CC now so who still wants to boat there? Yuck...


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

And don't get me wrong, I paddled my bum off over the last 4 days... but I will respect the closures that are in effect now.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Silly me. I thought we were talking about river access issues, but apparently this thread is all about how I'm a selfish arrogant disrespectful ass that deserves to be arrested because I swam and made kayakers look bad. 

Got it. Bye.


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure the status as of this morning, but yesterday evening a large amount of raw sewage was spilling into Clear Creek at Soda Creek in Idaho Springs. This might have something to do with the closures as well.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I just fail to see the conspiracy that, when four major drainages take out huge chunks of land, and one river happens to get caught up in the fray, it's some kind of travesty. Josh, you may have a hard time believing that a county planner can look at one road closure and say "put us on the list," yet I find it quite easy to believe they'd do that as a CYA move. I find it even more believable when you consider that by adding themselves to the disaster, they can receive funds. I look at the response from a state perspective. They didn't shut down the river because of flows. They shut down the river because the county was added to the state disaster deceleration. And, I agree. It sucks. Yet, they would gladly shutdown the river if it means getting federal funds.

Kyle, I honestly don't think it stets a bad precedent. If they closed it w/o being part of the disaster, then that would be inconsistent with the law and worthy of grand protest. If we complain about the law being ridiculous then we use the same argument that others use to try to take away access by ignoring the laws that protect the river. Now, if jeffco started declaring the spring runoff a state disaster each year, then that's another matter.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

For some of this disaster, it may not be the actual water in the creek where the hazard is. The ground is super saturated. Someone was killed in the little town where I live (Jamestown), not from the creek, but from a land/mudslide that crushed his house. I spoke with some folks from town last night that where 100's of feet above the creek, they were concerned about the hill behind them sliding into the house (they were hearing boulders crashing down the hill).

And while I know many of you are very excellent boaters and can handle the gnar, think about what would happen if you are dancing down the screaming 1/4 mile and the hill ahead of you is starting to slide.

In every rescue class I've taken (swiftwater, avalanche, wilderness first responder) it is drilled into us to not add to the severity of the event by becoming a "victim" ourselves. 

BTW .. my house was flooded, and I watched friend's houses wash away.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Couple thoughts:

1) As Cheyenne posted, Clear Creek is legally closed to kayaking by C.R.S. I just wanted to make sure it was legally closed because the Sheriff has a bad habit of closing rivers when they feel like it and not acknowledging that C.R.S. 33-13-111 expressly exempts whitewater kayaks and canoes from such closures except in certain circumstances. I don't want that precedent to continue. 

2) A legitimate reason for (legally) closing it is to not strain resources when there are several disaster areas nearby. Like Cutch said, it is unfortunate that they devote resources unnecessarily to lost boats, but that is what happens. 

3) I don't buy that there is any other legitimate reason to close the canyon (including rockslides or kayakers being in the way). If that were the case, the road would be closed to gamblers and tour buses as well. 

4) It's best just to ignore Mike.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

CMike, are you injured and unable to boat presently, or unable to boat due to lack of water in your vicinity? Your posts throughout this event have been retarded, even for you.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep staying out of the way is retard advice while you have been boating sewage. Yea I'm retarded..


Go back to being selfish go get it karma has it own way of dealing with people. And there is always boating here I don't get a jones to paddle where and when I shouldn't. I'm not retarded


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

blutzski said:


> 3) I don't buy that there is any other legitimate reason to close the canyon (including rockslides or kayakers being in the way). If that were the case, the road would be closed to gamblers and tour buses as well.


I would say that if the river is that dangerous, and landslides were that eminent, they should just shutdown the whole canyon. Alas, if government worked that efficiently...

And I'm going to clarify something I said:


> I think they added jeffco to the list due in part to the landslide at the mouth of the canyon


Firstly, I said "due in part," Secondly, there was a landslide. That's very important in this. That there might never be one going forward doesn't change the fact that there was one. The fact, not opinion or speculation, that there was a landslide convinces me that they want a piece of the disaster pie. I think that's a far greater travesty, for those keeping track of government spending: such funds are needed further north before it's funneled down here.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

hojo said:


> Josh, you may have a hard time believing that a county planner can look at one road closure and say "put us on the list," yet I find it quite easy to believe they'd do that as a CYA move. I find it even more believable when you consider that by adding themselves to the disaster, they can receive funds. I look at the response from a state perspective. They didn't shut down the river because of flows. They shut down the river because the county was added to the state disaster deceleration. And, I agree. It sucks. Yet, they would gladly shutdown the river if it means getting federal funds.


I agree with you 100%. I'm just saying that its kinda bogus to say something is closed or deemed unsafe when the action only targets one user group. You can stop your car jump out and snap photos of yourself while unknowingly the ground could possibly give way above you. You can drive up to mayhem gulch park your car and go for a ride or hike. Or if rainy rock climbing is your deal you can climb in any section of the canyon.

We were told that the river was closed yet there were no signs stating so. The two informational signs right at the entrance to the canyon only spoke of road construction and possible delays for the tunnel work at Idaho Springs. It wasn't until 5:30 last night (9/15) that the signs actually displayed that there was a ban on river use by all vessels. Had the sign said no river use when the ban went into place I wouldn't have went up there. I'm not looking to get a ticket or any kind of bad rap and I doubt anyone else in this community is looking for that. But, if these rules are in place they need to do a better job communicating this to the public. Those signs at the entrance of the canyon should have displayed the ban as soon as it went into place. I understand the law is written and since Jefferson County has been declared a disaster area, that places kayaking into the not allowed category. I will respect that.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the danger is nonexistent. I emailed the sheriff and asked to have the ban lifted. Here's the form: Contact Us - Jefferson County, Colorado


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

haters gonna hate. paddle free or die.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone know specifially who or which agency is the one who has enacted the closure?

Anyone have any detailed links on the soda creek sewerage spill? Couldn't find anything with a quick search.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I think clear creek is under the jurisdiction of the sheriff through jeffco though I could be mistaken.


----------



## jconnsurf (Mar 7, 2010)

I came to this post for a quick answer to whether or not Clear Creek was closed to kayaking. Wish that was the case. To much juvenile bickering on Mountain Buzz. I got bored after reading the first to pages of posts. 

If you were looking for the same info as me, a simple phone call to the sheriff offices involved will work, it did for me.

Jefferson County dispatch said Clear Creek is not closed to kayakers at this point. That was five minutes ago.
Clear Creek County Sheriffs office said Clear Creek was not closed to kayakers, and that they are not writing tickets to boaters, however they advised against boating on the creek due to debris moving downstream.

Two phone calls, polite conversations, and I received a yes or no answer.

Stop wasting everyone's time that is reading this post looking for an answer that is on many boaters minds. Yes, Clear Creek is open to kayakers.


----------



## climbermale (Aug 31, 2004)

caspermike said:


> No cutch 911 has never been called for any kayak rescue not even in the virgin narrows.. Quit being a disrespectful selfish bastard.. You of all should understand you swam last week and no it's not propaganda it's been declared..
> 
> Grow up kyle
> 
> Btw since you any read basic English I live in Bozeman


 
I was on the river with someone that swam last night and there was a group of 3 people that called 911. This group said that they called and reported a boat floating down river a Sheriff was sent. The Sheriff later said there was nothing they could do about kayakers on the river. I just talked to the Sheriff department (9/16/2013 at 10:00am) and Clear Creek is not closed at this time. I was told unless something happens to cause a Natural Disaster it would not be closed. CLEAR CREEK IS OPEN

On a side Note, 

Kyle you are the biggest "Selfish Bastard" I know. You spend hours on the river and in the pool teaching kids and others this great sport. Long ago you even helped me get my very first boat, still have it. Tony and you showed me a life that I am so excited to be a part of. I have passed this gift on to several others. Oh and THANKS for writing such a awesome book. You are Truly a selfish person.

Next side Note,
CASPERMIKE!!! With over 5500 posts do you ever have time to kayak? I along with many others are sick of reading your bullshit here everyday!!! Start a Montana Kayak Caspermike page so that I don't have to read all you nonsense. I love to kayak and would even kayak with you whenever. But, please stop all your shit!!! 2.33 posts per day 5500 in total? I'm just truly sick of reading how you are gods gift to this sport and your unneeded opinion on every topic. Get a life, get off your couch/computer, get in your boat and give us a break.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

Next side Note,
CASPERMIKE!!! With over 5500 posts do you ever have time to kayak? I along with many others are sick of reading your bullshit here everyday!!! Start a Montana Kayak Caspermike page so that I don't have to read all you nonsense. I love to kayak and would even kayak with you whenever. But, please stop all your shit!!! 2.33 posts per day 5500 in total? I'm just truly sick of reading how you are gods gift to this sport and your unneeded opinion on every topic. Get a life, get off your couch/computer, get in your boat and give us a break.[/QUOTE]


LIKE!!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying, jconnsurf, but I'm sure you can understand the confusion.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Listening to bozmo mike talk about respect is hilarious... hypocritical douchebag..... sewage seeps into Colorado creeks every time it rains from poor septic sytems in mountain communities anyways... nobody's gonna patrol pecos hole...


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

jconnsurf said:


> I came to this post for a quick answer to whether or not Clear Creek was closed to kayaking. Wish that was the case. To much juvenile bickering on Mountain Buzz. I got bored after reading the first to pages of posts.
> 
> If you were looking for the same info as me, a simple phone call to the sheriff offices involved will work, it did for me.
> 
> ...


You may want to put a call in to the State Patrol as well. They harassed me twice last night. Exactly what I was talking about in my earlier post. The right hand is not working with the left. So clearly it is not that simple. How do you argue with a clearly stated no tubers, rafters, or kayakers on a sign? Haven't been up yet this morning to see if they changed the wording.


----------



## Ka-Pow (Jul 14, 2013)

When I saw the sign it said no tubing or rafting Clear Creek. The implication I got was that they meant tubers and Wal-Mart rafts rather then white water craft.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a call back from Jeffco saying the creek was not closed to kayaking. Awesome.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

As of 9:00 am, the aforementioned sign on Highway 6 states that the canyon is still closed to "tubing, rafting and kayaking". After calling state patrol, clear Creek County Sheriff office (Idaho Springs and Golden) it seems like no one is aware or upholding the "closure."

We should all make an effort to be self sufficient and not rely on emergency resources. Emergency personnel in Boulder, Jefferson and Larimer Counties are exhausted and fist bumping kayakers should be the least of their concerns. Stay out of the spotlight and go get some.

Just my two cents, be safe, have fun!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

mustloverafting said:


> Next side Note,
> CASPERMIKE!!! With over 5500 posts do you ever have time to kayak? I along with many others are sick of reading your bullshit here everyday!!! Start a Montana Kayak Caspermike page so that I don't have to read all you nonsense. I love to kayak and would even kayak with you whenever. But, please stop all your shit!!! 2.33 posts per day 5500 in total? I'm just truly sick of reading how you are gods gift to this sport and your unneeded opinion on every topic. Get a life, get off your couch/computer, get in your boat and give us a break.



LIKE!![/QUOTE]

Second that LIKE!!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

The "disaster emergency" in jefco was declared as 1: a precautionary measure and 2: a way to get FEMA and other federal disaster relief $$$. The county is defiantly playing CYA. As for the signs, Sheriff and CO Hwy Patrol, The front range is in a disaster mindset. Communications between departments are fragmented. Having the left hand to communicate efficiently with the right hand is pretty hard when resources are stretched. I could care less if you go boat CC, just do it safely. 

As an aside, A few friends and I have been trying to brainstorm any way we can help people on the front range, especially boaters. I know Matt Booth is probably one of the most affected, as is the poster in this thread from Jamestown. We would love to help in any way possible. From bringing easy up tents, full kitchen and supplies up to a evacuation center, or other location to help cook food for relief workers or locals just needing a boost. By bringing Kids toys, clothes and personal hygiene items up to a distribution center or by helping a family drain, gut and remodel a flood affected house. 

I know that I am not the only one with a garge full of raft kitchen supplies, old toys and clothes and tools. I have a full time job and kids and not a lot of extra $$, but can not only send out my best wishes to those affected by this disaster, but offer myself as a help in anything I can do. I feel like the clean up effort is going to take massive amounts of work and time.

Let me know if you have any ideas, and please, get some if you can / want to, but also help you neighbors and friends as much as you can.

"Full Wrap" Brenden


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Brendodendo 's post


LIKE


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

caspermike said:


> Btw since you any read basic English I live in Bozeman


That clears so much up  I love you Mike...


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

If flood boating is wrong, I don't want to be right!


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Clear creek playpark is open... but there's no one around to see your smilling mug at the pecos hole..


----------



## ipsent (Jul 12, 2010)

*Soda Creek*

Does anyone have any beta on the potential sewage effluent from Soda Creek in Idaho Springs? I ran Clear Creek from Lawson to Kermits on Saturday and really enjoyed the town run but don't want to do it again today if all the increased flow is from sewage. 

Thanks


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Someone died in Clear Creek today. Not contributing to either side of the debate, just sharing.

"....Idaho Springs, an 83-year-old man died Monday afternoon when the ground he was standing on gave way and he was swept away by Clear Creek."

Death toll rises in Colorado floods | 9news.com


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*In my life I have been asked to exit the river twice.*

Once 700 + on boulder creek and once following a monsoon event on clear creek. I am not one to bash or pick fights with the establishment. I have never had to be rescued nor had anyone other than my boating partners help me. I think that is the standard. If you get in their way right now, it's your bad and you'll probably explain it to a judge, and be fined accordingly. If you boat and take care of yourself, I chafe at the precedent.

　
　​Should the forest service cut off access to the back country in times of high avalanche danger? If they did, I would loose alot of ski days. Route selection and staying within ones self are part of the game.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*CLear Creek is Open*

There's probably [email protected]#t in every river we paddle anyway, what's a little more? How many of you have ever paddled Confluenza? Shut up, quit whining, go boating. Get a Tet shot.

One more thing - ragging on Cutch swimming should be the last thing any boater ever does. We all swim sooner or later or more often than we'd like.

If you're calling 911, then you shouldn't be out there to begin with. Suck it up and deal.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Raw sewage in every river? No. Treated effluent? You bet. Big difference in my mind- but I could be wrong. Tetanus shot doesn't protect you against all of the effects of raw sewage, btw.


----------

